# Please, anyone have these Symptoms



## Stevegalvez (May 12, 2014)

Hey! to who is ever is reading this and thank you. I've had depersonalization for 5 years brought on by weed and It was all the typical symptoms. February 2013 was when slowly day by day I would think about it and it grew stronger and stronger. On July 2013, I suffered a huge panic attack. I was shaking out of control and my vision was so foggy and my body went numb. however, that night managed to calm down and went to bed. I woke up the next day and left to go to the beach and once I came back home a huge wave of the deepest depression hit me and left me in bed for months. Everyday started feeling like they didn't happen and I'm in some weird afterlife. The problem now is my depersonalization got so bad to the point I need to know if this depersonalization. *My Symptoms Include : *I feel so and I mean so detached from my environment for example I could be washing dishes and bang just like that Ill forget what I was doing and where I am and who I am and when did I get here. My home looks so unfamiler like Its the first time I see it, there isn't any feelings that its my home. one of my biggest problems is it feels like im living in my head and once I draw attention to my environment its too much disconnection and fogginess to handle. Everything that happened before that night in July feels like it wasn't me but yet again so does yesterday. No one and I mean no one looks familiar. I walk around my house and feel like I'm going to get lost because I don't know where I am going. When I'm really anxious it feels like every second my brain refreshes and I don't know where I am or who I am and why I'm here. It got to the point Im afraid to even have a body. 24/7 its like this and I cant function at all. I just want to know is this depersonalization and is this possible to get over. I feel so far back and someone else is controlling my action and I'm just 2 eye balls watching


----------



## Susan27 (May 13, 2014)

That all sounds familiar, sad to say, as I know how uncomfortable it is. When I first got DPD at 23 it was very much like that. I'm 47 now and it acts up from time to time. Still sucks and is horribly painful but I'm not quite as shocked anymore. I highly recommend finding a good T who understands dissociative symptoms or PTSD. Good luck. Susan


----------



## Plur (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes this very much just all sounds like dp. I woild not worry and just try to stay as calm as you can although I know it's hard. I forget what I was doing like 5 seconds ago like I blacked out.. And I have that numb body feeling 24/7 it's my worst symptom. You say it went away when you calmed down? I'm just hoping it eventually goes away for me. But honestly this literally sounds like classic dp.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

classic dp. i too have had it this bad. best thing to do is live alongside it. although it does not feel like it. it will definately pass.


----------



## Stevegalvez (May 12, 2014)

Thank you guys, you guy honestly have no idea how much that meant to me. I've had depersonalization for 5 years but the strength of it wasn't nearly as close as it is now. Just needed someone who felt the same way I did and honestly thank you so much


----------

